# VW Doctor in Watford - would recommend 1000%



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

If anyone's looking for a top mechanic to work on their car I can 1000% recommend *Ian* at *VW Doctor* in *Watford* after all his expert work in getting my TT back on the road.
https://www.facebook.com/vwdoctor • https://www.vwdoctor.co.uk

After a coming together with a kerb back in February and a lenghty lay-up due to furlough/lockdown _(when it didn't seem worthwhile getting it fixed after buying another set of BBS wheels)_ I sent it to him where he found the n/s forged wishbone had bent exactly where it was designed to to save further damage elsewhere _(pic of old vs. new),_ with him fitting a new wishbone, Superpro bushings and an alignment to get it running true again.

















He also did an oil service with new plugs, MoT'd (passed with flying colours) and a general check, and advise me the rear brake pads were about 70% worn and should be replaced in a few thousand miles. Also recommended I should look at getting adjustable drop links to get the rear camber properly sorted _(I knew it's out as the result of lowering on Bilsteins!)_ but other than that a clean bill of health.

He's also an official dealer for *SuperPro Bushes* and *VW RacingLine* performance parts _(Racingline's more for mark 2/3 TTs and later VAG cars)_ and is offering a *10% discount + Free postage* on orders for the next week as a *Black Friday* deal - so grab them while they're hot!


----------



## jjo5555 (Feb 22, 2021)

100% agree
Ian at https://www.vwdoctor.co.uk/ just serviced and repaired my MK1 Black on Black 225
He's a fab bloke and very honest.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

jjo5555 said:


> ...and repaired my MK1 Black on Black 225
> He's a fab bloke and very honest.


Yours might've been there when my TT was in for a cambelt service and CB Auto rear control arms - he had a black one in the car park waiting for parts (asked me where I got my lights from - it's fronts were quite cloudy) though he's been getting a lot of mk1s in recently (I wonder why?!?  ).

Was the 5.2 V10 S8 still there? Ian said he was waiting for parts for that monster too - if the owner comes from Switzerland just for his work you know he's good on the spanners.


----------



## jjo5555 (Feb 22, 2021)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Yours might've been there when my TT was in for a cambelt service and CB Auto rear control arms - he had a black one in the car park waiting for parts (asked me where I got my lights from - it's fronts were quite cloudy) though he's been getting a lot of mk1s in recently (I wonder why?!?  ).
> 
> Was the 5.2 V10 S8 still there? Ian said he was waiting for parts for that monster too - if the owner comes from Switzerland just for his work you know he's good on the spanners.


Yes that was mine. Didn't see the S8


----------

